# Quinoa questions



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Can the tiny grains be sprouted and eaten? Will they be bitter or soapy tasting eaten this way? Could the tiny grains be sprouted and grown in the garden?

Thumper has been put on a sort of diet because he has gained weight. So using Quinoa as a filler instead of the usual potato, rice, pasta. 

Any help here is definitely appreciated and recipes would also be helpful.

I fixed quinoa last night and served stir-fry over it. I only gave Thumper about 1/2 cup under the veggies.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never sprouted quinoa but it would be worth a try. When I pick up my next bag of it I'll try sprouting a tablespoon. Maybe a couple other people should try too so we can see which technique works best for the best flavor.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Grimm,

that is a wonderful idea. I think that I will try it also here and taste after a few days to see what the taste is like. More days less days, texture.

It is pricey but at a local Mennonite store I have ordered 25# for over 3$ cheaper per pound. Huge savings.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Grimm,
> 
> that is a wonderful idea. I think that I will try it also here and taste after a few days to see what the taste is like. More days less days, texture.
> 
> It is pricey but at a local Mennonite store I have ordered 25# for over 3$ cheaper per pound. Huge savings.


Our Costco has 4lb bags for cheap too. I use to get it in 1lb bags from Fresh and Easy. When I stopped shopping there I stopped buying quinoa until Costco started carrying it.

I wonder if my cats would like sprouted quinoa. Since I can't have gluten the sprouting wheat is banned from the house.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

No Costco or Sam's etc around here so I opted for the large bag.

It is quite good. We both tried it last night before adding the stir-fry and found that it was an easy taste. sort of like rice. 

this morning for breakfast I had some with a couple tablespoons of garbanzo beans mixed with and it was good.

Just have to figure out how much to make at a time and that Thumper can have. His sugar was also elevated, not the norm, so dealing with a number of things at one time.

But had to try something for bulk, to satisfy.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Can the tiny grains be sprouted and eaten? Will they be bitter or soapy tasting eaten this way? Could the tiny grains be sprouted and grown in the garden?
> 
> Thumper has been put on a sort of diet because he has gained weight. So using Quinoa as a filler instead of the usual potato, rice, pasta.
> 
> ...


 Rinsing the grains before cooking gets rid of the bitter. Would think it would do the same for sprouting.

Been spiraling zucchini into noodles. Very good and filling,different sauces or stir fries.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*How to Sprout Quinoa*



Freyadog said:


> Can the tiny grains be sprouted and eaten? Will they be bitter or soapy tasting eaten this way? Could the tiny grains be sprouted and grown in the garden?
> 
> Thumper has been put on a sort of diet because he has gained weight. So using Quinoa as a filler instead of the usual potato, rice, pasta.
> 
> ...


http://www.wikihow.com/Sprout-Quinoa


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I like the Inca Red Quinoa. The white just doesn't taste as good to me. If you mix the white with other foods, it may be the preferable one to use. But if you like it plain, with a little spice added, that Inca Red is wonderful. I wish we had 25 pound bags here. I paid around five dollars for a box of it here. I would like to store it like beans, in a mason jar.


----------

